
We're in the Calm Before a New Storm of Covid-19 Infections and Deaths - digital55
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/were-in-the-calm-before-a-new-storm-of-covid-19-infections-and-deaths/
======
blattinum
Isn't this inevitable and obvious? Lockdowns were meant to take the strain off
of the health system—not to magically make COVID-19 disappear.

